# Just got renewel questionnaire from Hartford/AARP



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

So with some trepidation I opened the envelope containing a renewal questionnaire for my personal insurance. Was half expecting some question about whether or not the car had ever or is being used for rideshare activities. Was relieved to discover the only questions were estimated annual miles for the next 12 months (no verification of current mileage), normal work commute miles, any traffic violations last 12 months, and current occupation. Whew! Don't ask don't tell policy still in effect, lol. 

Actually was just about to pull the trigger on Metromile, but then realized since I am leasing my car this wouldn't go over too well with the leasing company. Guess I will just continue my safe driving habits for the time being.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

gman said:


> So with some trepidation I opened the envelope containing a renewal questionnaire for my personal insurance. Was half expecting some question about whether or not the car had ever or is being used for rideshare activities. Was relieved to discover the only questions were estimated annual miles for the next 12 months (no verification of current mileage), normal work commute miles, any traffic violations last 12 months, and current occupation. Whew! Don't ask don't tell policy still in effect, lol.
> 
> Actually was just about to pull the trigger on Metromile, but then realized since I am leasing my car this wouldn't go over too well
> with the leasing company. Guess I will just continue my safe driving habits for the time being.


Why would leasing company care that you protect yourself and their car with metromile? I don't think a leasing company can tell you who to insure with, only that you are insured. IF you live in California you should be covered by metromile


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Why would leasing company care that you protect yourself and their car with metromile? I don't think a leasing company can tell you who to insure with, only that you are insured. IF you live in California you should be covered by metromile


Lease agreements prohibit driving for hire. If I change my insurance to Metromile that will be a dead giveaway.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

gman said:


> Lease agreements prohibit driving for hire. If I change my insurance to Metromile that will be a dead giveaway.


NO, Metromile is not just for TNC drivers. In fact one could argue the close record keeping MM affords aids one in budgeting those leased miles. But how many miles does your lease allow?
The only lease I ever did was like 12000 miles a year and then a good penny after that.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

Since when do lease agreements prohibit driving for hire? All they care about is that you have sufficient coverage to replace the vehicle after an accident. Usually with a maximum allowed deductible. That would probably be the problem. Most have a required maximum of under $1,000, so Uber and Lyft contingency through James River is insufficient. It's actually in a leasing company's interest for people to rideshare, cause then they get to charge at least 10 cents per mile for all the overage.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

nikb said:


> Since when do lease agreements prohibit driving for hire? All they care about is that you have sufficient coverage to replace the vehicle after an accident. Usually with a maximum allowed deductible. That would probably be the problem. Most have a required maximum of under $1,000, so Uber and Lyft contingency through James River is insufficient. It's actually in a leasing company's interest for people to rideshare, cause then they get to charge at least 10 cents per mile for all the overage.


My lease agreement had a box to check verifying I would not be using the car for livery. I believe this is fairly standard.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> NO, Metromile is not just for TNC drivers. In fact one could argue the close record keeping MM affords aids one in budgeting those leased miles. But how many miles does your lease allow?
> The only lease I ever did was like 12000 miles a year and then a good penny after that.


My lease allows 12,000/yr so obviously I will be buying the car at the end of the lease.

I may check with Metromile to see if the paperwork they would send to the leasing company would indicate "Uber" on it in any way. If not then maybe I can go ahead with it.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

Hmmm... I'll have to check my lease agreement. I wonder what they could do if you violated such an agreement? I plan to buy the lease out in 14 months when it ends anyway, cause I really like my car.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> NO, Metromile is not just for TNC drivers. In fact one could argue the close record keeping MM affords aids one in budgeting those leased miles. But how many miles does your lease allow?
> The only lease I ever did was like 12000 miles a year and then a good penny after that.


I confirmed with Metromile that the insurance document they would send my leasing company would in fact indicate that I am driving for Uber. So at least right now this isn't an option for me.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

gman said:


> I confirmed with Metromile that the insurance document they would send my leasing company would in fact indicate that I am driving for Uber. So at least right now this isn't an option for me.


If you said you were going to be buying it in 14 months anyway, I would explore the possibility of buying it early. So in your leasing agreement there is a specific clause very visible about TNC companies? Or generic car for hire. Your not in the livery business, you are in the TNC business. LOL
Hence why insurance companies are sending out specific policy changes.

If you had good enough credit for this lease, I am sure your dealer will work with you in some manner. They are all about the churn these days. If they can get their money up front, or put you in another car why hold you to the lease? Worth a try anyway. Good luck. Perhaps you get metromile insurance without linking to your driver account. Once you have their personal insurance, you send to your leasing company. Then perhaps you change your mind and decide to drive for UBER again and then link to your UBER account with MM.
oops, I see there are 2 of you in a similar situation. good luck to you both.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

The really question is how closely the leasing company will pay attention to the fact that there is an insurance change. I have a commercial policy specifically identifying Lyft, and it's a livery policy. We'll see if my leasing company even notices. My hunch is that they will simply note the change in insurance and verify that the limits are correct. I can't find any posts on this forum, or any stories on the internet that shows any leasing bank actually doing anything about anyone driving for a TNC. I still don't even know what they would do, end the lease, and make me pay a penalty?, Ok, I'm already gonna buy it out, I'll just have more residual left than planned. I'm not as worried about this as driving on bad insurance was making me feel.


----------

